# Rhapsody Font Family for Dorico available now!



## Nor (May 2, 2021)

Rhapsody ” is my newest handwritten font for Dorico I was working on in parallel while developing The Copyist. This is the little sister font family of The Copyist Font Family. Rhapsody are handwritten music and text fonts for Dorico with lots of personality again, the look imitates the west-coast copyists style and are available from the link below :









Rhapsody Fonts for Dorico ‣ NorFonts


10 fonts for a Professional Handwritten Jazz Scores! Use this coupon SMUFL30 to save 30% off when you purchase Rhapsody, BopMusic, RealScore and The Copyist fonts for DORICO. 🏷 All purchases are FINAL and NON-REFUNDABLE given the numerical nature of our products.




norfonts.ma






*PDF Samples:*

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploads/_pda/2021/04/Rhapsody-Green-Trees-Are-Bending.pdf (Rhapsody- Green Trees Are Bending 1)

https://norfonts.ma/en/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/Rhapsody-Gran-cassa-SECOND-PART.pdf (Rhapsody- Gran cassa – SECOND PART)

Rhapsody – Violoncello – SECOND PART 1

Rhapsody – Viole – SECOND PART

Rhapsody – SECOND PART

Rhapsody – Piano – – REMOTE CONTROL 1

Rhapsody – Gershwin – Summertime 2

Rhapsody – Drums – REMOTE CONTROL 1

Rhapsody – Corno Inglese I – SECOND PART 1

Rhapsody – Constellations

I hope you enjoy my new design.


----------

